# Общий раздел > Чувства > Брак, семья, дети >  Сохранится ли семья в XXI веке?

## Irina

*Вот встретилась мне тут статья такая. А что вы думаете по этому поводу?*
_
Мужчин и женщин, не желающих себя связывать узами брака, с каждым годом становится все больше. В юности отказ от семьи аргументируется желанием получить образование, профессию, встать на ноги. С возрастом человек приобретает опыт и уже оценивает своих партнеров более придирчиво по многим критериям. И если ему (ей) удается получить хорошую, высокооплачиваемую должность, то и вовсе пропадает желание подстраиваться под партнера, и понятия "независимость" и "брак" становятся несовместимы. Хотя возможность отношений, совместного проживания и даже рождения детей не отрицаются полностью, но главный принцип - свобода от обязательств - остается._

Интересные аргументы "за" и "против" одиночества были приведены в одной статье о женщинах. В качестве плюсов говорилось о возможности тратить все свободное время на себя, свои увлечения, не обременять себя домашними хлопотами, посещать фитнес-центры, салоны красоты, встречаться с подругами. К минусам автор статьи отнес одиночество в праздники и отсутствие поддержки в трудных жизненных ситуациях, выполнение мужской работы по дому или наем рабочих для этого, отсутствие душевного общения, которое возможно только с близким человеком.

Проанализировав эти самые аргументы несложно сделать вывод, что женщины (равно, как и мужчины), с одной стороны, не хотят дополнительных в жизни обязанностей, но с другой стороны, желают получать свою часть счастья, комфорта и жизненных удобств.
Выходит, что у нас есть только эгоистическое желание получать, а желание отдавать свое время, силы, поддерживать другого человека полностью отсутствует.

Из Книги Зоар мы узнаем, что вся эволюция человека - это рост эгоизма. Наш эгоизм имеет несколько стадий развития: неживая, растительная, животная и духовная стадия - человек. На "неживой стадии" эгоизма человеку достаточно было жить в пещере, чтобы просто выжить. На "растительной" люди стали собираться в племена для защиты от животных и стихий. На "животной стадии", человек начал завоевывать себе подобных, выделил семью, как "ячейку общества", стал "цивилизованно" заботиться о потомстве.

Однако "животный уровень" заканчивается на пороге 21-го века. Потому что этот этап развития подошел к финальной черте. Человечек уже не довольствуется только тем, чтобы иметь секс, создавать семью и растить детей (подобно общему животному уровню Природы).

Мы выходим из "животного уровня", но еще не поднялись на "духовный", человеческий уровень. Если переходы предыдущих уровней требовали только организации нашего эгоизма, то на данном этапе это не работает. Современный эгоизм настолько огромен в человеке, что уже не поддается никакой организации. Единственный выход - это изменить его вектор с намерения "ради себя" на намерение "ради общего блага".

Но для этого мы должны осознать все то зло, которое приносит эгоистическая суть человека: мы не можем построить нормальных отношений между людьми. А до этого женское и мужское одиночество будет только увеличиваться. Мы будем двигаться к разобщению абсолютно добровольно, потому что это намного лучше, чем жить в семье, где эгоистические отношения доставляют огромные страдания обоим партнерам. Все уже устроено у человечества так, что нет необходимости жить в семье, и каждый может существовать отдельно. У человека есть своя квартира, промышленность обеспечивает его всем готовым - питанием, бытовой техникой.И человечество должно пройти все эти этапы, пока не дойдет до полного разочарования от своего эгоистического развития, увидев себя пустым, ничтожным и находящимся на пороге разрушения всех своих систем, посредством которых надеялось достичь счастья. Но в итоге придем к осознанию, что если только мы приобретем свойство отдачи, другими словами, начнем действовать ради общего блага, то изменятся и наши отношения, и наш мир. И тогда будет настоящая семья, будут расти счастливые дети, и все общество будет существовать уже на другом уровне - человеческом, духовном.

----------


## Энрика

> Мы выходим из "животного уровня", но еще не поднялись на "духовный", человеческий уровень.


 это истина

----------

